# suche Filter: zersplittertes glas?



## goggaga (22. August 2003)

hallo Ihr,
ich suche dringend einen filter für mein "photoshop6" der der zerprungenes/zersplittertes glas darstellt.
würde mich feuen wenn mir jemand was schicken könnte oder 
mir einen link postet.
vielen dank schon mal im voraus! 
bye-gogaga-


----------



## MMC2002 (22. August 2003)

Hallo,
ich kann dir leider nicht mit einem Filter weiterhelfen, aber ich kann Dir einen Link zu einem Tutorial geben wo es um Einschlusslöcher in Glas geht.
Wenn man bei diesem Tutorial ein wenig rumexperimentiert, dann müsste man auch zersplittertes Glas hinbekommen.
GFX4EVER Tutorial 

PS: Wenn du es geschafft hast zersplittertes Glas hinzubekommen, dann mach doch daraus ein Aktion und sparst noch dazu das Geld für ein zusätzliches Plug-In

MfG
MMC2K2


----------



## nanda (22. August 2003)

Nach einem Filter wirst Du wohl eine Weile suchen müssen. Eher gibt es wohl ein Tutorial oder eine Aktion. Alles, was in Richung *zerbrochen* geht, ist nicht einfach in PS zu realisieren, auf Knopfdruck schon gar nicht.

Was ich dazu gefunden habe, ist auch nicht wirklich überzeugend:
Aktion  (< die Trennung ist nicht beabsichtigt, liegt wahrscheinlich am Link)
Tutorial 

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tip.


----------



## goggaga (22. August 2003)

*daaanke!*

vielen dank für eure schnellen antworten!
ich denke schon, daß ich damit was anfangen kann.
p.s.: "scherben bringen glück" & schönes w.e.!
 gruß-gogaga-


----------

